# HD's Dirtly Little Secret



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks like mainstream media is just now discovering (and covering) what most of
us have known since the early days of high-definition programming -- not all HD is
created equal.

Philly's ABC affiliate, WPVI Channel 6 picked up a story from _A_P which indicates
that HD subscribers are beginning to notice and _complain_ about a degradation in
picture quality due to signal compression, particularly on the part of those viewers
with larger HD display devices or HD projectors which can scale an image to fill an
entire wall.

Story: http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/technology&id=6093301


----------

